# Diablo 3: Power Level-"Exploit" verschafft über 500.000 XP in wenigen Minuten



## chiefrockaa (7. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Power Level-"Exploit" verschafft über 500.000 XP in wenigen Minuten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Power Level-"Exploit" verschafft über 500.000 XP in wenigen Minuten


----------



## Keksautomat (7. Juni 2012)

Schon seit einer Woche bekannt.


----------



## DonIggy (7. Juni 2012)

Bitte erwähnen, dass das ausnutzen von Exploits zur Verbannung ausm Battle.net führen kann!


----------



## Mothman (7. Juni 2012)

Bitte auch noch erwähnen, dass man sich damit selbst den ganzen Spaß versaut!


----------



## Oximoron12345 (7. Juni 2012)

Und gleich mit Anleitung.....*facepalm*

Drogen sind schlecht, wollt ihr welche haben? *oO*


----------



## lcsullaf (7. Juni 2012)

Finden und melden - OK. So hat jeder weiter seinen Spass und alles bleibt fair. Sollte sogar honoriert werden!
Beim Ausnutzen würde ich gnadenlos bannen - Kann er sich gleich ´nen neuen Battle.Net Acc holen - hoffentlich waren dann auch 5 oder 6 Spiele drauf - fänd ich richtig!
Wahrscheinlich macht er dann in anderen Games genauso ...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (7. Juni 2012)

ich kenn 2 leute die das ständig machen weil sie andauernd sterben in HC
und nein niemand wurd gebannt aber keine sorge es gibt noch ne ganze reihe bessere exploits  kopiert einfach mal diese waffe in euren ingame chat 
|HItem:2,1236607151:-877003260:-362610042,-362610042,-362610042,-362610042,-362610042,-362610042,-362610042,1791308545,1791308545,1791308545,1791308545,1791308545,1791308545,-362610042,-362610042,810509133,810509133,810509133-1008238675,-1008238675,-1008238675,-1243748674,-1243748674,-1243748674:-1:0:-1:-1:-1:9:444:444:0:0:4:0h [{c:ffff00ff}Diablo's Claw{/c}]|h


----------



## wind1945 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi

Die Forderung sowas mit einem Bann zu bestrafen ist lächerlich. Damals gab es den Truhen/Goldschatzgoblin Exploit, wo man diese in Inferno akt1 in alt Tristam finden konnte. Das wurde gefixt und gut ist. Ganz ehrlich ich finde den Exploit sogar gut. Ich habe mit meinem Barbar von lvl 1-60 hoch gespielt. Nun muss ich schon wieder mit meinem Demon Hunter bei 0 anfangen.

Nochmal an die Leute, die schreiben diesen Exploit mit einem Bann zu bestrafen, Ihr habt sicherlich damals in Diablo2 keine Baalruns gemacht oder ?!

Gruß


----------



## Mothman (7. Juni 2012)

Also mir persönlich ist das egal, ob die gebannt werden oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach schaden die sich selbst am meisten damit, weil sie die Freude des Levelaufstiegs usw. verpassen. Also was solls. 
Fürs tägliche Item-Farmen bringt ihnen das auch nichts. Stufe 60 ist Stufe 60. Höher geht es im Moment eh nicht.
Und ob da nun einer mit hundert Stufe 60 Chars rumrennt oder nicht, ist mir egal. 

Ich würde sowas nicht machen, ganz einfach weil ich spielen und nicht schummeln will. Aber bannen würde ich deshalb auch nicht. Ich würde eher den Exploit so schnell wie möglich rauspatchen. Dafür ist ja "Always-Online" wie geschaffen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (7. Juni 2012)

Seh darin auch keinen großen Vorteil. Toll man ist fix stufe 60, hat aber kein Geld und keine geilen Gegenstände und da in Diablo 3 90% über die Gegenstände läuft, wird man sehr schnell merken das dieser Exploit nix wert ist.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2012)

Eine News darüber bringen ist ja ok ... aber musste die Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wirklich sein ...?


----------



## BiJay (7. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die Forderung sowas mit einem Bann zu bestrafen ist lächerlich. Damals gab es den Truhen/Goldschatzgoblin Exploit, wo man diese in Inferno akt1 in alt Tristam finden konnte. Das wurde gefixt und gut ist. Ganz ehrlich ich finde den Exploit sogar gut. Ich habe mit meinem Barbar von lvl 1-60 hoch gespielt. Nun muss ich schon wieder mit meinem Demon Hunter bei 0 anfangen.
> 
> ...


 Was hat das mit Baal Runs zu tun? Hier geht es um das mehrfache Erhalten von XP für ein und dieselbe Leistung. Die können ja ruhig ihre Zolton Runs machen. Dann aber bitte nur einmal XP bekommen.


----------



## sireristof1332 (7. Juni 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Seh darin auch keinen großen Vorteil. Toll man ist fix stufe 60, hat aber kein Geld und keine geilen Gegenstände und da in Diablo 3 90% über die Gegenstände läuft, wird man sehr schnell merken das dieser Exploit nix wert ist.



Denkst du mit 500k gold kann man sich für lvl 60 komplett einkleiden...
und die meisten die power lvln haben massig gold und 1-4 60er


----------



## Raffnek30000 (7. Juni 2012)

jetzt kack euch mal nicht so ein....
ist doch völlig egal wieviel max level chars jemand hat oder kann er alle gleichzeitig einloggen und hat dann eine armee?

genauso wie in battlefield3 die ganzen kinder jammern imm "öhh da ist ein statspadding server, der muss weg sonst muss ich gaaanz dolle weinen..." mkan man man

gibt solche leute halt und wird es immer geben findet euch damit ab und zockt nicht mit ihnen 

ein kumpel von mir hat mal ein bot geschrieben für ein browsergame und hat damit alles leer gefarmt. letztlich hatte es ihn aber garnicht interessiert da er es nur gemacht hatum zu sehen ob er es kann. 

und ei level aufstieg ist nun nicht wirklich dramatisch da man diesen eh bekommt insofern man spielt.


----------



## Orthus (8. Juni 2012)

Nun ja, wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben wurde, Level 60 hin oder her, es fehlen Items und Gold und genau die Items machen den Unterschied. Nicht ob er jetzt statt einem Zombiewall einen Leichenberg zaubern kann oder ob man beim Schlag der sieben Fäuste nicht 7, sondern 9 Hiebe landen kann.


----------



## wind1945 (8. Juni 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Baal Runs zu tun? Hier geht es um das mehrfache Erhalten von XP für ein und dieselbe Leistung. Die können ja ruhig ihre Zolton Runs machen. Dann aber bitte nur einmal XP bekommen.


 
Zolton Runs = Viel Exp und schnelles hochleveln
Baal Runs = Viel Exp und schnelles hochleveln

Das Argument mit nur einmal belohnen zieht für MICH nicht. Wenn du Geld abhebst und zweimal 50 € erhälst dann nimmst du das doch auch an oder nicht ? Aber ob das moralisch korrekt ist, ist eine andere Frage. Mit den Baal runs ist es im Prinzip das selbe. Man macht so viele Runs bis man das gewünscht lvl erreicht. So gesehen sind Baalruns soager unfairer, da bei Diablo2 die Chars druch ihre Fertigkeiten die Power erhalten und nicht wie jetzt (leider) durch Items.

Gruß


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Das Argument mit nur einmal belohnen zieht für MICH nicht. Wenn du Geld abhebst und zweimal 50 € erhälst dann nimmst du das doch auch an oder nicht ?


Selbst wenn: ich stell mich dann nicht an den Automaten und hebe dauernd 50 € ab.


----------



## sickgaming (9. Juni 2012)

dank dem scheiss video ist alles schon wieder totegenerft.  jetzt lohnen sich nichtmal normale runs... auch das meteor event habens peinlich gefixt...


----------



## Kulin (11. Juni 2012)

Finde ehrlich gesagt schade, dass das gefixt wurde. In Diablo 2 konnte man auch sehr schnell Leveln durch Unterstützung von hochleveligen Mitspielern. Blizzard will offensichtlich erzwingen, dass man selbst im Hardcore-Modus um die 30 Stunden auf Level 60 braucht. Was das bringen soll, entgeht mir völlig. 

Soll das wirklich Spass machen, wenn man dann zum 5. oder 10. mal durch diesen Easymode durchrennen muss, nur um dann in Inferno Akt 2 beinahe unweigerlich gefistet zu werden? Total hirnlose Designentscheidung, da keine Levelbeschleunigung zu ermöglichen, wenn mans einmal hinter sich hat.


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bitte auch noch erwähnen, dass man sich damit selbst den ganzen Spaß versaut!



Komm grad nicht drauf wie der heisst, der Zwischenboss (Zauberer) der als Begleiter 2 gelbe Riesen hat.

Mir ist aufgefallen dass sich der auch gut zum Exp- und Itemfarmen eignet. Quest zurüpcksetzten, per Wegpunkt direkt zum Bosskampf, Loot einsammeln, Quest abgeben und 10k Exp einsammeln. Also quasi in 5 Minuten ca. 13k Exp und ein paar Items... (normaler Schwierigkeitsgrad).


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Juni 2012)

An sich ist das eine Sauerei:
man KAUFT ein Spiel.
Die Entwickler haben Bugs übersehen.
Man nutzt diese.
Und das Spiel wird einem wieder weggenommen. 
Dass das Multiplayer ist, ist eigentlich ja egal, da die Entwickler einem ja nicht die Möglichkeit geben, das offline zu spielen, wo man einfach rumexperimentieren könnte.

Der Exploit sollte behoben werden, und nicht den Spielern die Accounts gebannt werden.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (16. Juni 2012)

Und wieder werden Spieler für Fehler der Hersteller bestraft. Das ist ein absolutes Unding.

Den Fehler hat der Hersteller zu verantworten und ist daher eigentlich den Spielern, die einen Exploit finden, zu Dank verpflichtet.

Dass man sich damit den Spielspass kaputt macht, ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema.

Fakten:
Entwickler hat´s versiebt,
Spieler wird bestraft.
Verkehrte Welt.

@Vordack: Ghom (dritter Akt) ist da ebenfalls praktisch. TP-Punkt liegt direkt davor, 5 Sekunden laufen, Ghom in knapp 3-4 Minuten plätten, neu laden. Die XP ist ordentlich.


----------

